# Flathead bait question.



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

This time of year bluegills just don't seem to last very long when skewered on a hook,shad even less.I caught a few rockbass today and netted up about 20 bullheads to use for flathead bait.I was just wondering what your favorite flattie bait is when the water gets this warm?What stays alive the longest?I'm considering using small sheephead,they're pretty thick in the river I fish.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

The bait that will stay alive the longest is hands down bullhead. I have caught a lot of fish on bullhead, has been a great bait for me. Also goldfish, rock bass, greeners and small carp have been my go to "dog days of summer" baits. 

In the heat like this, I've found it very beneficial to have an amazing bait tank setup, with plenty of extra bait. That way you can change to a fresh lively piece as often as you need to. I know a lot of guys like to keep their bait tanks extra cool in the heat, but to me it seems the sudden change of temp when tossing your bait out will dramatically decrease how long they stay lively. 

My bait normally stays in bath water type temps (this time of year), but with crazy amounts of aeration and some fish keeper chemicals. 

Another thing me and my buddy have been trying this year that has been great so far, is a big floating mesh bait net.








Its much more roomy than those floating plano buckets that a lot of guys use, to me those crowd the bait and stress them out pretty hard. Using this floating net, we bring along our bait system, letting the water for the bait tank warm close to that of the water we're fishing, then dump the bait into the net and toss it out. (Using these, it helps a lot to have a net to scoop your bait out with, one with a decent size handle) 


Sorry to float off into the topic of "bait keeping", You may be a wiz in that department for all I know, just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

just a reminder out there, bullheads must be caught, not netted from public waters, Im sure you knew that but wanted to mention it for anyone reading your post. BTW, Bullies are the best summer baits for me down here. 

Salmonid


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I usually see no reason to ever use anything but skipjack.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

TheCream said:


> I usually see no reason to ever use anything but skipjack.


I wish we had them up here,I'd be using them for sure.

We got skunked today,can't remember the last time that happened,we had a couple good runs but just couldn't get a hook in 'em.The bait shop in Grand Rapids had large goldfish for $.75 or 8 bucks a dozen.I thought that was a pretty fair price.They were all 6-8".


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

rutnut245 said:


> I wish we had them up here,I'd be using them for sure.
> 
> We got skunked today,can't remember the last time that happened,we had a couple good runs but just couldn't get a hook in 'em.The bait shop in Grand Rapids had large goldfish for $.75 or 8 bucks a dozen.I thought that was a pretty fair price.They were all 6-8".


At 6-8" that is a great price imo. I get mine from the bait shop at marsh lake, they charge $9 a dozen and they are like anywhere from 3" to 5".


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

creek chub and israeli carp, occasionally goldfish. izzys tend to be what i use the most though as far as live bait. also keep in mind, when baiting a live fish you have to watch for his spinal cord, hitting that will greatly decrease how long it is to stay alive on your hook.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Greens greens and some more greens. I love chubs and so do flatties but the gar love them more. Some flood holes tend to hold 3-6 in carp too all you need is a cast net.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd have to say goldfish probably stay alive on the hook longest when it's hot, but bullheads are also an excellent choice if you have access to them.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

If you are finding goldfish that are 6-8in for less than $12-15 a doz. you are getting a great price...We pay anywhere from $13-16 a pound most places down here...I have found a place on the walhonding river that had them for $1.25 a piece but I havent been there this year. They had good sized ones though...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

How do you guys usually rig the goldfish?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

